# My Begginings in Bacon



## gary morris (Jun 27, 2013)

I'ts about time I held up the 'UK End' and try some bacon, only with the help and advice of my freinds on the forum.  I will use Pop's brine and method, for which I'm gratefull for.

Pop's recipe.

 "for every 1 gallon of water, add:

1/3 - 1 cup sea salt (depending if you're on a lo-salt diet)

1 cup granulated sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji]

1 cup brown sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] brown sugar mix

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]1 tbsp cure no. 1 pink salt"[/color]

I've had to do some research on US - UK weight conversion - Cups, there seems to be a different weight (in grammes) for different food groups I found 1 cup sugar =

1 cup brown sugar = 170g brown sugar 
 

1 cup granulated sugar = 170g granulated sugar 
 

So I'll use this for Sea Salt, [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]granulated sugar and [/color][color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]brown sugar.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]The Gallon is [/color]


*gallon*

gal.

American

liquid only

3.785 liters

4 quarts

British

either

4.546 liters

4 quarts
 
So I'll use 3.8 litres of water.

Tablespoons are the same.

So I'll use a level tabel spoon for the Cure.

To the brine I'll add some cracked black pepper ony, just to keep it simple.

I have to pop out to the shops to get some sea salt, so I'll post some pics tomorrow of what's I've done so far.

thank you


----------



## themule69 (Jun 27, 2013)

I am in
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello Gary.  I told ya the folks across the pond speak 'Merican!  Ya gotta translate everything, even weights and measures.  Sounds like you got it sorted for the moment.  GO FOR IT MATE!  Like David said, I,m in for the qview also.  BTW.  The reputation of ALL the U.K. members is restin on your shoulders; but no pressure Mate.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Got faith in ya!  I haven't done bacon YET but if I can help let me know.  Pops technique will see ya through.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## foamheart (Jun 27, 2013)

BACON!!!! Yep yep yep yep.......... BACON!!!!

I have seen pictures of those HUGE hogs you guys have over there, and I have read how pampered they are. Looking forward to seeing this Sow Belly you are curing.


----------



## gary morris (Jun 28, 2013)

So far so good, this is the belly I bought, it weighed 2.6 kg   -  5.5 - 6lbs













DSCF0364 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 28, 2013





     













DSCF0366 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 28, 2013






I first trimmed it, then weighed the 2 peices and weighed 2.5kg  -  5½lb ish













DSCF0367 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 28, 2013





     













DSCF0368 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 28, 2013






Then I measured out the ingreidients, I decided to go 'commando' - just the cure ingredients, although I did say I would add peppercorns, just thought it would be nice to try it 'as is'

First Brown and white sugars













DSCF0369 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 28, 2013





     













DSCF0370 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 28, 2013






Then the sea salt (I went with ½ a cup - 85g) and finally the cure, I used Prague No1 - I tablespoon = 19g













DSCF0371 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 28, 2013





     













DSCF0372 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 28, 2013






Finally mixed all together and added the water, mixed well and put the bellies in.  1st one, skin side down, 2nd one, meat side down.  Placed in the fridge with a crock plate on top to keep them submerged.













DSCF0373 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 28, 2013





     













DSCF0374 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 28, 2013






Now I'll wait 14 days, in the mean time I'll re test my external smoker and order some oak or hickory chips and chunks.

thanks

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks good so far


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks good so far!  Just a suggestion here.  I would go with a LITTLE oak mixed with either apple or maple or cherry.  Say 1/4 to 3/4 mix.  Will give you a sweet taste AND a familiar taste with the oak.  Hickory MAY be too strong, but if you like heavy smoke taste use your plan and GO FOR IT!  I WANNA SEE THAT FINISHED BACON!!  Good luck my friend.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## gary morris (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks theMule69 & Danny, sounds like a plan, I'll use oak and either apple or maple then, thanks:)  I think the hardest part will be the waiting time!!

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Jun 28, 2013)

The last batch i did. I used apple pellets in my AMNPS. smoked at night since it was cooler. Cold smoked 40+ hours. I will go longer next time.

I have a thread about it. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...bacon-in-my-deluxe-uds-with-amnps-with-q-veiw

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary morris (Jun 28, 2013)

hi David, I was thinking along similar lines 40+ hours, and at night, cooler temps and 'cooler' neighbours too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Managed to get 8 hours out of my tin, last time, but have done some tweeking since then, I have to test it though.

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Jun 28, 2013)

Rumbledethumps said:


> Y do u sowk yer bakun in watr?
> I've nevr sowkd bakun.
> 
> Wuts pink salt?


He is turning fresh belly into cured bacon. Pink salt is used for curing meat.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jun 28, 2013)

Rumbledethumps said:


> O, instrestin, well I've mayd bakun fer ovr 50 yrs withowt watr.
> Kold-Smokd Kuntry bakun.


I have done dry cures as well

How do you make your bacon. With 50 years of experience I'm sure you can teach us a trick or 2

David


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 29, 2013)

Gary Morris said:


> hi David, I was thinking along similar lines 40+ hours, and at night, cooler temps and 'cooler' neighbours too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of your tin??  OK. C'mon.  Picts!  What ya usin there Gary.  The world wants to know.  You have me intrigued.  Good luck my friend.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## gary morris (Jun 29, 2013)

After reading lots of posts, I concluded for the most part that I could break down the process into 2 parts.  

The Cure and the Smoke.  The cure being the 'protection' part, where the food / bacon is protected from certain outside influences - the 'hygiene' part.  

The Smoking' being the addition of flavor to the cured food / bacon.  

Seeing as the curing part is most important to our survival and smoking isn't as important. (some lee way but agreed still have to be hygienic no matter what)  I've decided to mess and make my own cold smoker.

Started with two A10 Tins (catering size)  one had a slightly larger diameter (lucky me) and fitted nicely inside the other - this was my fire box smoke generator.  I'd seen a You Tube video which was similar and followed the style.













DSCF0341 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 29, 2013





     













DSCF0343 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 29, 2013


















DSCF0359 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 29, 2013





     













DSCF0362 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 29, 2013






Drilled holes in the bottom and sides, inserted four bolts at N S E W to allow the top to rest on.  The top had a center hole drilled and I attached a 15mm fitting, some pipe pieces and joints.  On the left hand side I drilled a 15mm end piece to take a 6mm pipe fitted to some plastic pipe, the other end attached to an air pump that will blow air through, taking the smoke with it.  The 6mm pipe extended about 1 inch past the 't' piece center.













DSCF0361 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 29, 2013





     













DSCF0357 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 29, 2013






The gizmo's on the right is intended as a 'smoke cooler' system and is 8 feet in length.  For my initial trials this was not fitted.

I tried it out several times at first but could not get it to stay alight or to produce smoke from the nozzle.  I thought it may be that the pump (not the one above) wasn't up to it so I bought this one.

Tried it several times, better got 3 hrs smoke but not great.

More to follow, gotta go out to the shed.

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Jun 29, 2013)

So far i like it.

David


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 29, 2013)

Great goin there Gary.  That's one He** of a rig.  VERY well thought out.  I like it.  Keep at it my friend.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## gary morris (Jun 30, 2013)

After trying and trying I'm getting nowhere.  I've tried lighting the dust / chip mix several ways.  (top layer, bottom layer, both layers and all over)  

It goes for about ½ hr then goes out, I know and have read fire need Oxygen, Food and an Ignition Temperature.  Oxygen?  Food - dry wood dust and chips.  Ignition Temperature - A Blow Torch.  So as I see it, somewhere there's not enough Oxygen getting in or the Smoke isn't getting out efficiently, to allow Oxygen in.  So I re designed the gizzmo.

I converted one of Dad's plant pots, holes in the side and top.  I fitted some kitchen down pipe together, made another air pipe, I fitted it so that the air pipe runs close to the top of the tube.  Fitted an exhast pipe in the top.













DSCF0375 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 30, 2013





    













DSCF0376 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 30, 2013


















DSCF0377 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 30, 2013






Tried it several times, but yet again it smoked fro about half to three quarters of an hour.   Mmmmmm.......

At this point my pool of ideas has shrunk down to about the size of a muddy puddle, yet out of it I thought I would add a fan, I have a disused (old) PC so scaveneged one.

I found an old tin and fitted the fan into it, joined it via some pipe.  I hoped that this would draw the smoke through and help keep the firebox alight.  The exhaust itself worked fine and even extended the smoking time, but it was only 2hrs (approx.)













DSCF0380 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 30, 2013






So the last thing I've done is add a seconf fan to the plant pot.  It is as yet un tested, but I'll give it a go tonight.  Fingers crossed lol!!!













DSCF0379 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 30, 2013





    













DSCF0378 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 30, 2013






thanks for looking.

My bacon is now into Day 3 and I've turned it every day.    Mmmmmmmmm... can't wait :)

Gary


----------



## black (Jun 30, 2013)

-


----------



## themule69 (Jun 30, 2013)

i'm still in 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





David


----------



## gary morris (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi Black and David.  I started it up,and it kept going, but there was very, very little smoke, so I put a lit briquette like Black suggested and things got much better, It's been going now 1¼hrs now and still going strong, thanks Black:)













DSCF0382 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 30, 2013





    













DSCF0383 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jun 30, 2013






I'll stop up to monitor it and hopefuly, I can repeat it.

Gary


----------



## black (Jun 30, 2013)

-


----------



## foamheart (Jun 30, 2013)

I think Gary that if ya ain't an engineer, you might have missed your callin!


----------



## gary morris (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi Guys I managed to get 4hrs of good smoke!!!!!  This was on the dust and chips filled half way up, I reckon if I add some to give me three quarters then I'm happy with a 5hr smoke - refill and another 5hr smoke (over night) then repeat over 2 - 4 nights.

I'm a happy bunny now I've got smoke.  I just need to tidy things up a little and possibly fine some more robust items.

Thanks Foamheart, I have my fingers crossed that it will all hold together, I'm going to try some cheese and hardboiled eggs tomorrow hopefully.  I love cheese, onion, egg and salad cream sarnies all mashed together.   Now I'll be able to call em Smoked.  Mmmmmmm....

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Jun 30, 2013)

If you are going to be a real country engineer, you will have to start learning about duct tape and bailin wire.

(Chuckles)

Ain't it fun!


----------



## gary morris (Jul 8, 2013)

Foamheart, funny you should mention '[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]duct tape and bailin wire.'  This is my next step.  I can't find any supplier over here for the AMNPS so I thought I would have a go at my own.  I bought some mesh, both stainless steel and some wire, it wasn't called bailin wire, but I hope it's close.[/color]

The mesh itself is off cuts from an oil rig job, and is said to be heat resistant - we shall see.













DSCF0384.JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jul 8, 2013





    













DSCF0386.JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jul 8, 2013






I used the bailin wire and duct tape to fix the pieces together, whilst I used self tappers, nuts and bolts to hold it together, I need to order another piece so I can form the pyramid thingies for the inside.  I'll use the bailin wire to sew the 2 sides that haven't got walls  to use screws.













DSCF0387.JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jul 8, 2013





    













DSCF0390 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jul 8, 2013






four more days for my bacon in brine so I don't think smoker No3 will be ready in time, but no worries as No2 will be operational.  We now have a heat wave in the UK, which is bumping temps up at night, so I've started to freeze soda bottles filled with water.

Gary


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello Gary.  You are really gettin with it!  When you finish your smokin tray you will have all the kinks worked out so building mine should be a snap! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   What about this weather??  Finally got the good lady home from hospital today AND finally got to smoke some meat in this fine weather.  Just chicken but since we got home so late, it'll have to wait till tomorrow.  By coincidence, my butcher will be open tomorrow also so I may have to get some ribs or ribeye steak on the smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep goin!  We're all watchin for that bacon.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## foamheart (Jul 8, 2013)

Lookin good Gary, I had a thought, as long as you are building custom why not incorporate some type of angled roof so that any drips do not get on the pellets? Also not knowing your pit, you might look at how to mount it so it can be adjusted incase you find dead areas (no circulation) in your pit. Looks fine though.

So where's the bacon? Tomatoes will be out of season!


----------



## gary morris (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Danny, Foamheart, Everyone.  Friday's the day to take them out (day 14)  I have noticed that the brine has gone a little gelatinous the smell is fresh and clean, with no off smells, I've read a similar post and the replies were that it's OK to proceed.

Thanks for the advice, Foamheart I think I'll build a wooden box for the burner and connect it to my blue butt, I wanted to keep the temperature as low as possible.  The hood / roof idea is a good one, it can be used to maneuver  the basket box easier as well.  We had a cold spring so the Toms are a bit behind, my dads got his 3rd truss set now and there beginning to pick up.

Glad to hear your wife is home and Ok Danny, and your doin some smokin.

thanks guys

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Jul 9, 2013)

BACON, BACON, BACON!!! I wanna see some bacon.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary morris (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm sorry to say, I'm going to throw this batch of bacon out.  It's due to my lack of supervision, I found on day 9 or 10 that the brine had developed into a 'slime,' I also discovered my fridge was broken and running at 13°c - 59°f  I added to an existing post about this 'slime' and read some excellent posts about it.  

The main culprits are Temperature, Bacterial Infection. Poor quality Sugars.

My temperature was defiantly wrong.

The sugar I'd used was quite old.

I thing bacteria was introduced due to old sugar and poor hygiene standards.

Some of the posts said to rinse the bacon and put it in fresh brine, if I lived on my own I would have done this, but my 88 yr. old dad lives with me and it's a risk I'm not prepared to take.

On a happy note I'm getting some more bellies soon and learning from my mistakes will hopefully have some bacon to q-view
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## foamheart (Jul 12, 2013)

Well that just suxors! Hey come on, I just started another batch.......


----------



## gary morris (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks Foamheart, I'm gonna try and catch you up !!!  No, seriously - I'll be happy just to get a batch done properly.  I'm off to pick them up tomorrow.  I have a new larger fridge. (with a thermometer this time!)  I'll re read all the posts on 'how to' and start tomorrow.  It looks like our 'heat wave' is ending on tuesday next. so that will help a little with the smoking (temp wise)

The ones you just started, have you done anything new to them?  (spices or such like)  I'm going to follow the same recipe as before, so I can taste them 'as is'

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 12, 2013)

I have done 2 batches and love pops brine just the way it is.

Going to start a loin for cb this weekend.

You are going to love it.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 12, 2013)

This batch in the cooler now is mostly fat, wasn't too impressed. Started to cut it and make "fat back", salt pork.

Ya know I am thinking I need to try one of those fatties using my own bacon.........


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 12, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> This batch in the cooler now is mostly fat, wasn't too impressed. Started to cut it and make "fat back", salt pork.
> 
> Ya know I am thinking I need to try one of those fatties using my own bacon.........


Most say dont waste your good bacon on a fattie, use store bought.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah, but most don't have 5 sow bellies to use.....


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 12, 2013)

Nope, use your bacon.       Lol

I would.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 13, 2013)

Well DARN Gary.  What a shame.  Still, I think you made the right call getting rid.  Hope the next one turns out better.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## gary morris (Jul 17, 2013)

2nd belly is now in the fridge at 4°c - 39-40°f.  I followed the same as before, apart from sterilizing my box and tools.  I also bought a dedicated measuring spoon for the 1 tab, this one measured 29g of cure instead of the original 19g.

29g is just a gnats whisker over 1oz.

So just have to monitor things and turn the belly a few times over the next 14 days.  I didn't post pics, as they would be nearly the same as before.

Fingers crossed

Gary


----------



## disco (Jul 17, 2013)

I doff my hat to your courage and ingenuity. 

Disco, a Fellow Citizen of the Commonwealth


----------



## disco (Jul 17, 2013)

I doff my hat to your courage and ingenuity. 

Disco, a Fellow Citizen of the Commonwealth


----------



## foamheart (Jul 17, 2013)

Gary Morris said:


> just a gnats whisker over 1oz.
> 
> Gary


Thats a great way to say it on a PG13 board. In the service it would have been refered to as a certain colored object. LOL And no I would say it.


----------



## gary morris (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Guys, It's day 14 and I've bought the bacon out of the brine, I'll rest it for a day then for some smoke.













DSCF0393 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jul 29, 2013






Smells fine (no really strong smells)  and no stringy slime!!













DSCF0394 (Medium).JPG



__ gary morris
__ Jul 29, 2013






For the first smoke I'm going to start easy and go for 4 hours, not allot I know but it will be a yard stick for future goes.

thanks

Gary


----------



## disco (Jul 29, 2013)

Looking forward to future Qview!








Disco


----------



## foamheart (Jul 29, 2013)

Don't forget to sample before smoking for salt, I forgot the last bacon and was rewarded with my first salty bacon.....LOL Hey man you be a makin bacon! I like it salty but Pop wasn't too impressed.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 3, 2013)

****BUMP****

So is it Bacon yet????


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe he is still smoking it.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 3, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Thats a great way to say it on a PG13 board. In the service it would have been refered to as a certain colored object. LOL And no I would say it.


Foam that form of measurment is a RCH. Which on a micometer is about .008-.010 It was used in normal measurments in a shop I worked in.

David


----------



## gary morris (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Guys

Apologies for not posting sooner.  Life got in the way and I'm unable to supply any q-view of the finished product.  It turned out great, I only smoked for 4 hours, then let it rest.  Tonight I tried some and it was gorgeous, perhaps a smidgen too sweet, but really good with a delicate smokiness.  I promise to get my camera sorted and show what's left.

thanks guys

Gary


----------



## disco (Aug 11, 2013)

It is great you enjoyed it. Congratulations.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Aug 11, 2013)

Life bad, bacon gud!

Glad its good bacon, it's about time.......


----------



## themule69 (Aug 11, 2013)

David


----------



## cdn offroader (Dec 3, 2013)

Not sure if you've given up on the cold smoke generator, or finished  the pellet smoker but i saw a youtube vid for a cold smoke generator that used an aquarium air pump to supply air to the chips/pellets/sawdust, seemed to work well. I think it wasfrom Australia or NZ.

Cheers


----------

